# newbe ariens st4/20 questions



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

hi all
i have a chance to buy a older ariens with a 4 hp Tecumseh
seems to be the perfect size and in very good condition
been looking for awhile for one in my price range
i had a toro 724 but i didn't like the fat drum
i believe seller said it was from late 70's
are these machines reliable?
thanks,john


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

here's a picture of her


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a 4HP Ariens 922018 model. 20 inch bucket. i just picked it up real cheap, and it need some work. engine is strong, needs new belts, friction wheel, carb overhaul it's leaking gas around the bowl. i ordered everything i need for $41.00 on ebay. these are really good machines. mine is a 1976 model according to the serial number. I am going to try to install a impeller kit on it to improve it's throwing ability. they don't build blowers today like these ones. this small one is all i need where I live in western pa, not in the snow belt. I am enjoying messing with it since I am retired now. what one are you looking at? good luck with it. this forum is a great place. these guys will help you out.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

mcljc979 said:


> hi all
> i have a chance to buy a older ariens with a 4 hp Tecumseh
> seems to be the perfect size and in very good condition
> been looking for awhile for one in my price range
> ...


As long as the engine runs well it could be a good machine. It looks like it has better than 16 inches of cleareance for the opening too which is good. How much snow do you usually get? I originally had a 5hp Tecumseh on my MTD 5/22 and I found it to occaisonally bog down when blowing through the pushed up snow at the end of the driveway. *If you get greater than a foot of snow at a time then a larger more powerful 2 stage machine would be better. Lesser amounts in the 8 inch to 1 foot range and a smaller 2 stage will work well. *In Minnesota we can get greater than 1 foot of snow at a time and the extra power of the 212cc OHV makes for much better snow blowing and the new OHV engine is much easier to start than the old Tecumseh was.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

mcljc979 said:


> here's a picture of her


that looks exactly like my 922018. single lever on only the right handlebar. does it run? it looks good. what model does it say it is on the sticker? it's located down on lower left side of machine in the rear. see if you can read the model number. if not it is punched below the sticker. mine was very hard to read. let me know. thanks.


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Tommy said:


> I have a 4HP Ariens 922018 model. 20 inch bucket. i just picked it up real cheap, and it need some work. engine is strong, needs new belts, friction wheel, carb overhaul it's leaking gas around the bowl. i ordered everything i need for $41.00 on ebay. these are really good machines. mine is a 1976 model according to the serial number. I am going to try to install a impeller kit on it to improve it's throwing ability. they don't build blowers today like these ones. this small one is all i need where I live in western pa, not in the snow belt. I am enjoying messing with it since I am retired now. what one are you looking at? good luck with it. this forum is a great place. these guys will help you out.


seller has recently rebuilt the carb and shes ready to go
seller wants $100 firm
will go to pick it up tomorrow


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Tommy said:


> that looks exactly like my 922018. single lever on only the right handlebar. does it run? it looks good. what model does it say it is on the sticker? it's located down on lower left side of machine in the rear. see if you can read the model number. if not it is punched below the sticker. mine was very hard to read. let me know. thanks.


 i haven't seen it yet


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> As long as the engine runs well it could be a good machine. It looks like it has better than 16 inches of cleareance for the opening too which is good. How much snow do you usually get? I originally had a 5hp Tecumseh on my MTD 5/22 and I found it to occaisonally bog down when blowing through the pushed up snow at the end of the driveway. *If you get greater than a foot of snow at a time then a larger more powerful 2 stage machine would be better. Lesser amounts in the 8 inch to 1 foot range and a smaller 2 stage will work well. *In Minnesota we can get greater than 1 foot of snow at a time and the extra power of the 212cc OHV makes for much better snow blowing and the new OHV engine is much easier to start than the old Tecumseh was.


i live in upstate ny
i only let the snow get up 6 to 8 inches before i plow
i have a small 2 car drive way and long sidewalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice! for $100 it looks like a great deal..
yes, if everything is in good condition, they are very reliable..
Its a "22,000 series"..made 1969 to 1978:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page6.html

Once you get it, we can figure out the exact model and year..
Scot


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Nice! for $100 it looks like a great deal..
> yes, if everything is in good condition, they are very reliable..
> Its a "22,000 series"..made 1969 to 1978:
> 
> ...


thank you so much and for the link
now i have the urge to restore it 
i,m restoring a 1968 john deere tractor


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That will probably work well for you. The slightly bigger ones had a differential in them which makes turning easier. I would recommend looking for one of those if you don't mind a blower that is 4" wider and maybe a little bit longer. Most of those smaller ones were 20" wide and you did say you used to have a Toro 724 so you might miss the extra 4" as well.

For $100 though that is a steal and if you do decide you think one of the bigger ones would be a bit easier to use you can easily get your $100 back by reselling that one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, the upside is, in those months that you can paint, you will not need the snowblower.


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

i did forget to mention the machine has low hours
it sat in original owners garage for ten years and seller bought off him for ex wife but never used it and sat in her garage for 13 years and it started right up


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That will probably work well for you. The slightly bigger ones had a differential in them which makes turning easier. I would recommend looking for one of those if you don't mind a blower that is 4" wider and maybe a little bit longer. Most of those smaller ones were 20" wide and you did say you used to have a Toro 724 so you might miss the extra 4" as well.
> 
> For $100 though that is a steal and if you do decide you think one of the bigger ones would be a bit easier to use you can easily get your $100 back by reselling that one.


i think the toro was to big for me to handle
i was living in a rental home that had a long driveway
now we bought a home with a small driveway


----------



## mcljc979 (Dec 2, 2013)

i didn't buy it but i have lead on another one
will look at it today


----------



## btcomp (Sep 18, 2017)

This is my first post, I joined a couple weeks ago, also purchased a 922018 4 HP Sno-Thro for 10 dollars at a church rummage sale. I thought it would start, when I bought. A couple of vendors had some knowledge of it, explaining how to adjust & other controls. I will do some lubing of parts, but it looks good. I took home gave it fresh gasoline & it starts right up. The carburetor float bowl leaks, the gasket in 8 pieces. I took to a local parts store & he recommended a kit, under 15 dollars, which also replaces the screw in nozzle, which is dirty. If I replaced just the gasket would cost under 2 dollars. So I think I will go for the 15 dollar kit. But the parts store doesn't know the engine specs. I thought might be a Briggs & Stratton engine, but from the others here, sounds like a Tecumseh? I am not sure the year, though I have the serial number. I downloaded the manual & want to get restoring it for winter. I used to have a large front mounted snowblower on a tractor I had to sell, for bills, but need something for our relatively long driveway. I shoveled it twice by hand mostly, don't want to do much of that. 

Any tips on finding out the right carb kit to buy?


----------

